# Fishing Camp for Sale in Seadrift, Texas



## dianaallbritton

Call Diana Allbritton for more information at 832-605-4525








402 E Virginia Avenue, Seadrift TX 77983 - HAR.com


402 E Virginia Avenue Seadrift TX 77983 is listed for sale for $150,000. It is a 0.11 Acre(s) Lot, 762 SQFT, 2 Beds, 1 Full Bath(s) in Seadrift. View photos, map, tax, nearby homes for sale, home values, school info ...




www.har.com


----------



## That Robbie Guy

.


----------

